# محتار بين اتصالات ولا باور



## السلاح الأبيض (13 مايو 2014)

انا طالب بمعهد التكنولوجيا العالي في العاشر من رمضان قسم كهرباء وقدامي اني ادخل قسم باور او اتصالات فا انصحوني ايهم افضل وايهم مجال عمله كويس وعايز معلومات عن مجال عمل كل من مهندس اتصالات وباور (شغله هيكون ايه ) وشكرا


----------



## محايد00 (7 يونيو 2014)

نصيحة من مهندس اتصالات
ابعد عن الاتصالات


----------



## lor2009 (29 يونيو 2014)

كأول مشاركة لي فإني أأكد كلام أخوي محايد أنا مهندس اتصالات أيضا وأنصحك بشدة تدخل بور البور مستقبلها أفضل بمراحل من الاتصالات وحاليًا متوظف كمهندس كهربائي ولست اتصالات

وكلامي هذا عن الوضع بالسعودية فقط


----------



## niab88 (19 يوليو 2014)

باور اكيييييييييييييد


----------



## eng_loloo (3 أغسطس 2014)

بصراحه انا اتصالات ومن مكاني هذا بقول ان باور احسن لك بس صلي استخاره الاول وتوكل علي الله


----------



## عبدالوهاب عياد (4 أغسطس 2014)

البلد التي تعيش بها شوف ايهما اكثر فرصة لطلب العمل مهندس باور او مهندس اتصالات وبعدها قرر


----------



## عوض كامل حميدة (12 سبتمبر 2014)

باور طبعا


----------



## سالم المريمي (13 سبتمبر 2014)

هذا الموضوع حصلي بالضبط لما كنت طالب في الهندسة .. صليت استخارة أكثر من مرة ولما جيت أكتب مواد (اتصالات ) أخدت الورقة الخطأ وكتبت مواد الباور 
وطلبت من السيد المشرف تغيير الورقة اعتذر وقال هذه آخر ورقة ... وبعدين لقيت نفسي مرتاح لما حصل والحمد لله
المهم إنت ماذا تحب من المواد إذا أحببت مواد الباور والآلات الكهربائية يعني انت بتحب الباور وإذا تحب مواد الاتصالات ومعادلات فورير والموجات إذا انت بتحب اتصالات يعني تيلي .


----------

